# Is this a good idea (Reverse Loop)



## Bigfoot21075 (Aug 7, 2021)

Hello,

I have been applying some of the great advice I have received here and noticed I could actually have a reverse loop without some crazy tight radius turns. The section that runs between the two inner loops would be a reverse "loop" I would also make that the Main Street of my town, so it would be concrete set tracks running through the street in between the buildings. It puts my town at an angle which is probably a good thing. To make it I have to use Flex track anyway so that is not that hard. What say ye, ya or nay?

THANKS!

Rob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

My initial opinion, no. Coming out of the engine house ( clockwise) The engine cannot enter the loop going forward.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

The reverse loop is "going the wrong way" to turn around a train that has come out of the yard on the bottom.

You need to "reverse" it around.
Otherwise, it's pointless.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Y'all sho do luv double crossovers. I don't see the point in the
lower one of your yard. The upper one should be replaced with 2 turnouts that will\
give you a passing siding...and that should be near the left end of the yard.

Don


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Aug 7, 2021)

T-Man said:


> My initial opinion, no. Coming out of the engine house ( clockwise) The engine cannot enter the loop going forward.


Well, THAT sir is a GREAT point. THanks . I have moved to the other side, still planning on it being main street. I am not sure if the line off for the "Other Industry" is going to stay. I made it a separate turnout because I did not want to lose Main Street Real Estate.


DonR said:


> Y'all sho do luv double crossovers. I don't see the point in the
> lower one of your yard. The upper one should be replaced with 2 turnouts that will\
> give you a passing siding...and that should be near the left end of the yard.
> 
> Don


Valid point of course. Part of that is my inexperience. Part of it was a need to rescue Locomotives that pulled a line of cars in. I REALLY don't need it if I use the reverse loop.

I have to say, this would have been a disaster had I not found you all - THANKS!

Rob


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Aug 7, 2021)

Here it is in #d for better perspective.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

You might check how steep those climbs are. The inner loop looks like it could remain elevated.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Lemonhawk said:


> You might check how steep those climbs are. The inner loop looks like it could remain elevated.


FWIW, I don't agree that the 3D view provides a better perspective.

Lemonhawk is right. Some of your inclines look way to steep. 3% (3" up or down in 100 horizontal inches) is a realistic limit.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Well, as long as someone has pulled the bucket over you....have you determined how easily you'll be able to reach into the center of that layout? Looks to me it might be tough to avoid your elbow doing damage with a reach deep in to extract a derailed or stalled item.


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Aug 7, 2021)

Lemonhawk said:


> You might check how steep those climbs are. The inner loop looks like it could remain elevated.


*The Steepest incline is 3.3%. *


CTValleyRR said:


> FWIW, I don't agree that the 3D view provides a better perspective.
> 
> Lemonhawk is right. Some of your inclines look way to steep. 3% (3" up or down in 100 horizontal inches) is a realistic limit.


*The SCARM drawing really doesn't portray the inclines correctly as my base layer starts at 3" so it gets funky in the rendering. The steepest incline is actually 3.3%. I can also adjust any of that during the build. Keep in mind, all I need for clearance is 2"*



mesenteria said:


> Well, as long as someone has pulled the bucket over you....have you determined how easily you'll be able to reach into the center of that layout? Looks to me it might be tough to avoid your elbow doing damage with a reach deep in to extract a derailed or stalled item.


*I can easily reach the center, SCARM has a radius measuring tool that allows you to see what the maximum reach needed will be. This layout will be below stool sitting eye height, at 6'5" I have good reach. Remember this is a stand alone layout that is on wheels, so I have access to all sides.*


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I would calculate the effective grade before finalizing your plan. It's going to be way over 3.3%. Especially with the S curve at the upper left. You are probably in the 5% territory or higher.


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Aug 7, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> I would calculate the effective grade before finalizing your plan. It's going to be way over 3.3%. Especially with the S curve at the upper left. You are probably in the 5% territory or higher.


 THANKS - I am glad you all said something. The SCARM calculation does not appear to be correct. I am going to need to make that inner loo longer - Whew...


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Aug 7, 2021)

In the current layout, I have 55 inches to drop 2" - that is easy to figure, but 19.4" of THAT is a 12.4" radius before the crossing. I think the turn effects the calculation right? I just don't know how to figure that one out.

In the revised version I have 66.8" to drop 2" with the same 19.4" turn with a 12.4" radius

I have attached the revision. I still like it but that is going to make it MUCH more difficult to look good scenery wise in between the two loops at the left side. Previously I planned a fairly substantial rock/hill feature to breakup the track, now that may not work. Any suggestions on how to make it look better with scenery? Now there is only 3.5" between the outside edge track of the inner loop and the inside edge track of the our loop?

Maybe I just need to raise the center section with the town and most of the inner loop and let the inner loop go below the town in the back of the layout that gives me lots of room with this config and solves my scenery problem....


----------



## kevinbarnes (Oct 7, 2015)

On the extreme left it reads 68" for the width, shouldn't it be 70" (52"+18"=70")?

Kb


----------



## Bigfoot21075 (Aug 7, 2021)

kevinbarnes said:


> On the extreme left it reads 68" for the width, shouldn't it be 70" (52"+18"=70")?
> 
> Kb


You are correct. Those are remnants from the million iteration this has gone through. 70" is the new total and largest I can go. THANKS!


----------

